# how to trap six line wrasse?



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Please let me know. Thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Possible Solution.....*

You borrow my "Aqua Medic" Fish Trap (search for it online). However....it's currently on "loan" to a fellow member at the moment. I'll remind the person about returning it soon.

Afterwards....it's all yours. 

Good Hunting.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Taipan said:


> You borrow my "Aqua Medic" Fish Trap (search for it online). However....it's currently on "loan" to a fellow member at the moment. I'll remind the person about returning it soon.
> 
> Afterwards....it's all yours.
> 
> Good Hunting.


You are awesome. Thank you


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Hardly awesome....but you're very welcome.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I use a clear glass jar to trap difficult to catch fish. It works great with no damage to the fish and easy transport to new location without removing it from the water.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah,the Aqua Medic Fish Trap works effectively to catch fish infact I ordered 1 of it online for $46.99 Cdn.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Octavian said:


> I use a clear glass jar to trap difficult to catch fish. It works great with no damage to the fish and easy transport to new location without removing it from the water.


I can't picture it. How does that work?


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Flameangel said:


> Yeah,the Aqua Medic Fish Trap works effectively to catch fish infact I ordered 1 of it online for $46.99 Cdn.


How long did it take to trap the fish?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I would love to borrow this trap Red. I need to get rid of a 3 stripe damsel that's been that's for many Anthias deaths.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

NO probs. After I get it back; and after I pass it on to GTAReef....it's all yours. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

gtareef said:


> How long did it take to trap the fish?


It has a video in Youtube,I haven't received my order as of yet but I saw the demo in Youtube and it works.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome, thx... otherwise I'm crafting a mini tazer spear gun.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

rickcasa said:


> Awesome, thx... otherwise I'm crafting a mini tazer spear gun.


That's somewhat I had in mind sort of a modified slingshot and a piece of wire as the arrow then kind of shoot the bustard with it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> Awesome, thx... otherwise I'm crafting a mini tazer spear gun.


I'd actually pay good money to see that


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gtareef said:


> How long did it take to trap the fish?


you are talking about fishes, but 6 line is not the fish. It is devil father of the bastard fishes. From my experience, it is impossible to catch this bastard

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

sig said:


> you are talking about fishes, but 6 line is not the fish. It is devil father of the bastard fishes. From my experience, it is impossible to catch this bastard


Probably the Aqua Medic Fish Trap may do the impossible.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I have one of those traps for sale, assembled never used...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

_Mr. Saltwater Tank_ has a catching a 6-line wrasse episode. Amusing.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

If you ever manage to catch (without the use of your mini laser dart gun that is) I'm looking to buy one


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Caught my wrasse when he was sleeping, I thought I would never get him out which is why I bought the trap in the first place (without checking its dimensions) when I realized it was too big for my small tank I had to come up with other ideas... in the end disturbing his sleep worked well.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

fishing line and a small hook. I've seen it done before and their flesh heals over time so it really doesn't get hurt


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Steel_Wind said:


> _Mr. Saltwater Tank_ has a catching a 6-line wrasse episode. Amusing.


That was great.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> fishing line and a small hook. I've seen it done before and their flesh heals over time so it really doesn't get hurt


I've actually done that before but I used an ice fishing rod.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a mickey mouse fishing rod! I'm coming over with a 12 pack and some doritos...we'll get em out


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this is much better






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

get a red net

vic


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

swissgaurd said:


> get a red net
> 
> vic


Are the fish color-blind?

Ed


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

for some reason they don't see a red net.
I chase them with a green net and they swim into the red ned


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Flameangel said:


> Probably the Aqua Medic Fish Trap may do the impossible.


Please let me know if you manage to catch him with this trap.



SKurj said:


> I have one of those traps for sale, assembled never used...


You are located in Ottawa right?



Steel_Wind said:


> _Mr. Saltwater Tank_ has a catching a 6-line wrasse episode. Amusing.


Thanks for the link. Indeed very amusing.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

gtareef said:


> You are located in Ottawa right?


<------- Oshawa


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

SKurj said:


> <------- Oshawa


Lol my bad. Saw the O and assumed it was Ottawa.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

gtareef said:


> Please let me know if you manage to catch him with this trap.


I'll get my order by Monday and will star trapping my Koran,Fox face and some more others.I wanted to decrease my fish population but I'll surely post it here or open a new Thread.

Ed


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know why you added that ugly fish in your tank , but you can do very simple by using bottle water and cut it half turn up side down , put fish food in and place some where in your tank . Good luck


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

On what I heard,Six Line Wrasses eats Aiptasia.....atleast they are good for something.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Trap in action.....*

Pics of trap (not mine) in action enclosed......


----------

